# Error while dialing over bluetooth

## nytr8

Im getting an error while trying to use gprs over bluetooth , Ive made sure all the BT modules and the PPP modules are loaded ,

I hope the information provided is enough.thx.

I perform the steps  below   :Arrow: 

localhost bluetooth # rfcomm bind 0 00:16:20:53:60:E2 1

localhost bluetooth # rfcomm show

rfcomm0: 00:16:20:53:60:E2 channel 1 clean

localhost bluetooth # wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Input/output error

--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: Cannot get information for serial port.

localhost bluetooth #Dmesg | tail 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported

rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported

rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported

*** Im able to connect to rfcomm when i dont bind the phone

localhost bluetooth # rfcomm connect 0 00:16:20:53:60:E2 1

Connected /dev/rfcomm0 to 00:16:20:53:60:E2 on channel 1

Press CTRL-C for hangup

Disconnected

**This is my rfcomm.conf

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind yes ;

     # Bluetooth address of the device

       device 00:16:20:53:60:E2;

}

----------

## thesnowman

What permissions do you have on /dev/rfcomm0?  Does the user you are running wvdial with have permission for that device?

I use the following udev rule (in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules) to create a /dev/modem symlink and also give permission to the dialout group.  My user account is in the dialout group and I can then access the device.

```
KERNEL="rfcomm0", SYMLINK="modem", GROUP="dialout"
```

----------

## nytr8

Hey there firstly Thanks for trying to help me out.  :Smile:  , I do have root , im dialing as root suprising part is when im dialing from knoppix and i get the

same message 'rfcomm_tty_ioctl: TIOCGSERIAL is not supported' but 

it dials out and theres not problem with it , just that in gentoo it stops at that message. Ive recompiled the kernel

just to make sure , reinstalled ppp, wvdial,wvstreams and the bluez- but to no luck

 Im starting to think its an incompatibility issue with the kernel 2.6.16 but thats just a guess .. if you have other solutions /ideas pls help and thank again   :Smile:  .

----------

## darkn0th

The problem is that you're connecting to the phone on the wrong channel. It needs to be the Dial-Up channel, not the Serial one. You can check with hcitool command line tool to see what channel on your phone is the dialup one, then ajust your scripts in /etc/bluetooth to reflect this. Restart the bluetooth services and then you'll be able to connect without a problem. It isn't a PPP issue, just a correct hardware device one (which is why you're getting kernel lowlevel errors).

----------

## thesnowman

Can you show us the output of hciconfig (as root)?

@ darkn0th on my phone it doens't care whether I use Serial Port 1, Serial Port 2 or Dial-up Networking.

----------

## darkn0th

@thesnowman: I've only tried on Sony Ericsson phones (P800 & P910). Strangely enough the phones actually swap channels sometimes between Serial and DialUp Networking. It causes interesting issues afterwards...

----------

